# Five Ten Freerider Insole Replacement?



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I've noticed my feet hurting lately on rides. First it was just longer downhills and now on regular trail rides. I've also noticed the bottoms of my Freeriders where they'd sit on the pedal feel very flimsy compared to when I got them (about 10 months ago). They don't look worn but they sure feel like it. I'm debating on whether to replace the insole or just upgrade to the Freerider Pros. Anybody replace the insole in these due to wear? I have my doubts simply replacing the insole would fix the problem but figured I'd ask if anyone else had this issue and had insole recommendations.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

I had a similar issue with my Freeriders. Balls and arch of my feet would ache on long descents. I read a couple of reviews on different insole inserts and landed on getting the specialized body geometry insoles.

Went to a Spesh dealer and had my foot reading done and walked about the door 5 mins later with a pair of green insoles.

6 months on, still on the same pair of insoles and same shoes minus the aching feeling. For me the $40(CDN) I spent on them was worth it vs $150+(CDN) on a new pair of shoes with the same insoles


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Personally I felt like those insoles sucked from day 1. 

Now I'm thinking about getting some insoles.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Insoles layer on top of what the inside of the shoe so what works for me depends on how the inside of the shoe is shaped. I have some Spec blue insoles that work great in one pair of road shoes but not in another. I pulled the insoles out of a bunch of shoes and started swapping them around to see what felt best in which shoe. I don't think I wound up matching the original insoles with any of the shoes.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I replace the insoles on all of my trainers, not just the cycling ones. The stock ones always suck. I use orthopedic ones that angle up towards the outsides. If I don't use them I get ankle pain in my right foot. 

Stock insoles are just flat bits of foam. Ripping them out is always a good idea.


----------



## ScaldedDogCO (Sep 22, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> I replace the insoles on all of my trainers, not just the cycling ones. The stock ones always suck. I use orthopedic ones that angle up towards the outsides. If I don't use them I get ankle pain in my right foot.
> 
> Stock insoles are just flat bits of foam. Ripping them out is always a good idea.


What ones do you use?

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ScaldedDogCO said:


> What ones do you use?


It's just generic ones I buy off eBay, from China actually. The specific ones I use are not important because your feet are different. I bought quite a few different insoles before I found ones that worked for me. That's what you should do too. Trial and error is the only way you'll find what works for you.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I ended up getting the Freerider pros. They seem plenty supportive so far.


----------



## ScaldedDogCO (Sep 22, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> It's just generic ones I buy off eBay, from China actually. The specific ones I use are not important because your feet are different. I bought quite a few different insoles before I found ones that worked for me. That's what you should do too. Trial and error is the only way you'll find what works for you.


Yeah, I know. I've been wearing various inserts since my first fiberglass and leather orthotics in the 70s. Just wondering what you were using.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ScaldedDogCO said:


> Just wondering what you were using.


These: LINK

I have a specific issue with my right ankle. The outside of my ankle gets swollen and sore due to a tendon problem. I've been to a physio, which did help, but the problem kept recurring.

For years I've known that I wore out the outer edge of my shoes faster, so I walk to the outside of my foot. I put two and two together and wondered if there was a connection so I bought these insoles to try. Not had ankle pain since so I guess I was right.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Riding 9-15 hours a week, I usually wear holes through the soles of my Freeriders in a little over a year. The pins in the RF Chester pedals really do a number on them. I replace the stock insoles with Dr. Scholl's gel insoles. I'm not hiking in them. Not much anyway, so nothing fancy. Less than $10 at Walmart.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder if OP's problem isn't the insoles, but rather the "midsole" or the part of the MTB shoe that is supposed to be stiffer. Most insoles are going to address padding and support issues when the foot is on the ground, rather than bent over a pedal.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

TwiceHorn said:


> I wonder if OP's problem isn't the insoles, but rather the "midsole" or the part of the MTB shoe that is supposed to be stiffer. Most insoles are going to address padding and support issues when the foot is on the ground, rather than bent over a pedal.


This. Especially if he has low arches. I have flat-ish feet, and my midfoot tends to bulge outwards. On long or particularly rough descents, Freerider VXis and Contacts caused my feet to *kill*. This was both with the stock insoles and SuperFeet blacks. I tried a pair of Shimano GR7s, and they hurt even more (felt a bit narrower). Now I'm using Impact Pros, which are night and day better. Yes they're heavy, but they have a wider base and a thicker sole for more shock absorption. I just rode Santa Cruz this weekend which is full of giant brake bumps this time of year, and the only time I had any foot pain was when I had my laces cranked too tight.


----------



## physics-photographer (Apr 5, 2021)

Necroing this thread, because I want an answer. I just bought a pair of Freeriders, and the insoles are flimsy nothings. I have high arches and wide feet, I want something that will support my feet, and more importantly, keep my feet from shifting around inside the shoe.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

physics-photographer said:


> Necroing this thread, because I want an answer. I just bought a pair of Freeriders, and the insoles are flimsy nothings. I have high arches and wide feet, I want something that will support my feet, and more importantly, keep my feet from shifting around inside the shoe.


I have similar feet....
I went to a place like the walking store , with the machine you stand on, analyses the pressure and how you stand. Then spits out the correct#for insole.

I'd have to look through my Amazon or eBay orders to see what brand they are.... Work great though.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I pretty much replace the insoles of any shoe i get the moment i get them with Sole brand insoles. Depending on how much volume i need to adjust, they have three thicknesses. And then i do the heat molding process.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Problem with freeriders is the soles themselves are too soft and unsupportive. Better getting something with a stiffer sole.


----------



## physics-photographer (Apr 5, 2021)

teK-- said:


> Problem with freeriders is the soles themselves are too soft and unsupportive. Better getting something with a stiffer sole.


The problem isn't the floppy outsole, I actually bought the freeriders specifically because they are floppier than my Ride Concepts. (I wanted something for bikepacking and commuting.) The issue is the insole they come with is a joke.

I got a pair of Oboz medium arch height insoles, those are doing okay.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I've become a massive fan of Superfeet insoles and wear them in every pair of activewear shoes I own. They're available with different levels of support (personally I like green, but wife prefers blue) and they can consume up to half a shoe size so bear that in mind. In my case I buy a 43 where I normally take a 42 and with the insole upgrade it make them just right. That's for the green - the sizing is more of a straight swap for the other versions.


----------

